# Local cerakoting?



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Thinking about having one of my rifles cerakoted. Wasn’t there a member on here that did cerakoting for TGD when they were open? Or is the someone else in the area doing it?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I was told the guy that owns the white house with split rail fence on 87 just north of the entrance to whiting field does it. He’s retired military. Let me see what I can find out.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

chaps said:


> I was told the guy that owns the white house with split rail fence on 87 just north of the entrance to whiting field does it. He’s retired military. Let me see what I can find out.


Will await a report back!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Didn't Jason have someone do one of his guns in the last year or so..?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Scott at Enforcement Firearms does an outstanding job. He's done several of mine.... They are in Defunky 892-2934


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

AA Tactical in Crestucky does it too. I’ve never used them and don’t anything about their work though.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Scott at Guardian custom firearm coating is the best around here. 

(850) 543-5480 . Tell him Rudy sent ya.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Don's did an 870 for me a couple years ago. It came out great.


----------



## WRM (Jul 31, 2012)

Plus 1 for Scott/Guardian. He did a Marlin lever gun for me that had gone out for custom work and needed a total coat job. Really nice "graphite #2 pencil" color that made a flat, but sharp, look. He was able to disappear the "tooling marks" from the custom work without having to do rehab work on those areas. He also did a Benelli receiver (early 90's H&K import police surplus) I bought to have a second dedicated optics receiver for turkeys. That was in midnight bronze (same as Benelli current models) with microslick on inside and on the bolt rails and underside. He preserved my original 20 year old factory camo on the bolt exterior. That also turned out really nice. He too is ex mil, very meticulous, and just an all around good guy. Works from home in Navarre area. Very easy to deal with. If Cerakote is what you want, I would not hesitate to use him.


----------



## Guardian (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks for the recommendations, guys! I don’t get a chance to hop on here much, so it’s greatly appreciated.


----------



## WRM (Jul 31, 2012)

Dang, he's everywhere! That's how good he is!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Here’s the guy who lives In Milton just north of whiting field entrance 

Berry Bergschneider 
united small arms, LLC 
832-231-5952
850-665-4289
7500 Hwy 87 
milton Fl


----------

